# Tonight's Meal "Venison Kabobs"



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, after watching it rain all day I got bored and wanted to try something new. I thawed out a Venison Backstrap, and cut it in to small pieces and put it in a simple marinade. Add an assortment of fresh veggies, and kabobs are ready for the grill. This is my first attempt at making these, but hopefully it will come out good. I will post pics of the finished product later on.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks awesome! Im eating spanish:doh


----------

